# Windows Defender unter Windows 10 wieder einschalten?



## Christian91 (3. August 2015)

Hatte diesen ausgeschaltet doch nun sind in den Einstellungen um das Ganze einzuschalten die Regler grau hinterlegt, und ich kann nichts machen ....

Was kann ich tun

Danke im Vorraus


----------



## Gamer090 (3. August 2015)

Hast du eine andere Firewall installiert? Weil die deaktiviert gerne den Windows Defender und übernimmt die Arbeit lieber selbst.


----------



## 2Dome2 (3. August 2015)

Das ist aber auch wieder unterschiedlich.
Bei meinen beiden System ist bei dem einen, wie oben  beschrieben, alles grau und beim zweiten ist der Defender aktiv. Bei beiden System ist Norton Security installiert und aktuell.

Probiere mal den Dienst zu aktivieren oder neu zu starten.


----------

